# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Khai trương - Đấu giá (tập 3) thanh trượt ủng hộ diễn đàn

## quangnguyen89ck

buồn buồn đấu giá thanh trượt của Tsasubaki 
Hành trình 700, vit me fi 20 bước 20, mặt bích chuẩn ac sẻvo
Có 3 bộ đem đấu giá hết
Giá khởi điểm: 89 k/kg (89.000vnd trên 1kg ), 3 bộ khoảng 80kg
Bước giá: 1k
Kết thúc:23h59m59s ngày 15/2/2014
Mức ủng hộ: 10% tổng giá trị bán được
Các bác tham gia đấu giá vui lòng cho thông tin liên lạc đầy đủ
Mỗi lần bid của các bác là mỗi lần tiếp sức cho diễn đàn. 
Cảm ơn các bác !

----------

thuyên1982, yentranbk

----------


## thuyên1982

mở hàng 90k cho hàng chú quảng.

----------


## hojcvex

91k lần thứ nhất.

----------


## amatuer

tát nước theo mưa. 95 k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

bác armater đang dẫn đầu, bác vui lòng cho thông liên lạc khi đấu giá nhé
cảm ơn các bác đã bid

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

sắp hết thời gian đấu giá

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> tát nước theo mưa. 95 k


chúc mừng bác đã thắng đấu giá, vui lòng cho thông tin liên lạc để giao dịch

----------

amatuer

----------


## amatuer

đã inbox rồi bạn nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> đã inbox rồi bạn nhé


tình hình là chưa giao dịch được a ơi

----------

